# 100 gallon fish tank!



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, so, as many of you may know, I have been planning for quite a while now to get a 75g fish tank, the parents just needed to get around to buying it. Well, the other day, Dad was looking at CL, and he found a 100 gallon, everything included, for $160. 

Went to look at it, it has some pretty bad algae problems, but that can be scrubbed off, but otherwise it is sound. It has no leaks (it was holding fish when we went to look at it), and the fish are included. Likely I'll just give them to the LFS or sell them or something. 

I couldn't see all of the fish, but what I did see was what I think is a tinfoil barb, a gourami, a cichlid of some sort, and an unidentified striped fish. She told me there was an algae eater in there as well (I'm thinking it's a pleco, but I didn't see it).

Anyways, I was looking at my list, and wondering what I could add. 

4 Upside-down Catfish (Synodontis nigriventris)
1 Angel Catfish (Synodontis angelicus)
1 Striped Catfish (Synodontis flavitaeniatus)
1 Algae Eater (undecided)
1 Ropefish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus)
2 Senegal Bichirs (Polypterus senegalus)
6 Giant Danios (Danio aequipinnatus)
2 Kuhlii Loach (Pangio Kuhlii)
6 Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus bicirrhis)

I think I'll up the schools of glass catfish and giant danios to 8-10 fish, and I'll add one or two more ropefish. The specific species of Syno cats are undecided, it depends mainly on what the fish store has. Other than that though, I have no clue what else I want to add, or what I could add. Any ideas?

I'll get some pictures up later today or tomorrow, when the tank is all set up. It will be planted, though as it stands right now it has no plants, only decorations. I didn't get a good look at the filtration system, so I'll post that up as well.

Anyways, ideas of what to add would be great, I'm even up to suggestions of non-fish species. (inverts, amphibs)[FONT=Kristen ITC, cursive]
[/FONT]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's a pretty awesome deal dragon..you are gonna love it.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

That's actually a decent mix for a semi-aggressive tank. I wouldn't have put the glass cats in there, but everything else in there is compatible.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

No glass cats? I was thinking that as I did a little more research on them. Seems they are a bit delicate. So then, the question is, what should I get instead?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonbeards said:


> No glass cats? I was thinking that as I did a little more research on them. Seems they are a bit delicate. So then, the question is, what should I get instead?


I would get a school of something and you have a lot of choices for a tank that size. Silver Dollars or any type of barb.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks. First, I think I'm gonna see if I can't get a better look at the striped fish and identify it. If it turns out to be a schooling fish, I may just get those.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonbeards said:


> OK, thanks. First, I think I'm gonna see if I can't get a better look at the striped fish and identify it. If it turns out to be a schooling fish, I may just get those.


Not 100% positive on Giant Danios, but I know that regular and long-finned Danios are community fish. Are Giant Danios compatible with a semi-aggressive tank?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

From when I posted before, everybody seemed to think they would be ok. Plus, they are a bit bigger then regular danios, so they should be able to hold their own. I hope so at least. Part of the reason I needed this tank in the first place is because I have 1 giant danio that came free with a 20g.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

How do you know its a glass cat and not the larger version? I think they're africAN but I'm not too sure. They grow over 6" and would work fine in that tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Giant Danios get to be 4-6 inches and would be okay in a semi aggressive tank, IMO. They are quick  I have 7 in my 100 gallon and they look nice in there.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I think you should have more than 2 kuhli loaches.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, I can do that. 4 maybe? I just love the Kuhlis. They are so cute! I was thinking also of adding some kind of top dweller, maybe a few large hatchets or something else to that effect. Any ideas? I just want to even out the zones on the tank. I tend to favor bottom dwellers and forget about the top zone


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Kuhlis don't get that big and they will show themselves more often if they have the comfort of other Kuhlis around so I would up it maybe to 10 in a tank that big... You will see them much more often and since you like them so much, the more, the merrier!! 

I am the same way about prefering bottom dwellers over top. I had a very hard time deciding between cories or kuhlis! Thos Giant danios tend to stay around the top I think...


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, here's what happened. All day I was thinking about how the tank hadn't looked like it was 100 gallons. But since I hadn't measured it, and I am a bad judgeer of volume, I went with what the lady said.

Bad idea. Measured it, it's only a 55. So, we are cleaning it up, making it look nice, then we are going to post it on craigslist. Sale or trade for a bigger tank. Hey, it's getting there at least. Needless to say I was extremely disappointed when I found out it's true volume, but that's life I guess.

Anyways, I identified the fish (they are in my 15g temporarily while I clean up the 55g) , and I have two cichlids, one albino convict, one whose identity escapes me. Also in the tank is what I think is a tinfoil barb, and a T-Line Barb, and then there is a gourami.

I'll post pictures below, but I had a question. My sister has really been eyeing the gourami, taken a liking to it, you know? I'll post a picture, do you think she could have it in her tank? It's 10 gallons, with one oto and 2 (soon to be more) black neons.


There's the gourami in question. As you can see, it's kinda beat up, no doubt from the tankmates. If this fish can't go in my sister's tank, hey, that's no problem. I haven't told her yet, so she won't be hurt.









Here is the two cichllids. Like I said, I think the albino one is a convict, but I'm not sure of the other what. I know what it is, I just, don't, you know?










And last but not least, here are the two barbs and the gourami again. Sorry for all these bad pictures, the tank had filters, but no filter pads, and my 15 has no filters either (it's going to be a manits tank, which is why I haven't gotten around to the filter yet). Right now I am just being religious with water changes.









Oh dear, sorry for the long post, just needed to update. Still kinda mad at that clueless lady.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not exactly sure how compatible that gourami may be with the tetras. It's an opaline or three spot (both are the same, just a color variation). He will get to be about 6 inches long. These gouramis are quite peaceful when young, but as they grow older, they can become more territorial and attack smaller fish. Neons are quite small, so I would avoid it to be on the safe side. You can always recommend a dwarf gourami. Your sister would probably like the powder blue....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh that sucks about the tank not being a 100 gallon. That's the only problem with craigslist, sometimes you just never know what you are really getting.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

both cichlids are convicts..one pink and the other common..they find small fish like tetras very tasty...the gourami will also get mean..the tinfoil barb will exceed 16 inches..the other barb will stay under 8 inches..
you should call the clown that you got the tank from..not kosher misrepresenting it like that..it takes it from a bargain to a rip off.....i would be showing up at his house with snarling dogs and automatic weapons..


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Eh, I would but, I feel bad for her because she is disabled. Trying to turn lemons into lemonade though. Tank is getting fixed up, it actually looks presentable now (it did look terrible), and I made a list of everything it came with, so I'm gonna post that on the add.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

llamas said:


> I am not exactly sure how compatible that gourami may be with the tetras. It's an opaline or three spot (both are the same, just a color variation). He will get to be about 6 inches long. These gouramis are quite peaceful when young, but as they grow older, they can become more territorial and attack smaller fish. Neons are quite small, so I would avoid it to be on the safe side. You can always recommend a dwarf gourami. Your sister would probably like the powder blue....


Thinking about that, I think it may make a good Christmas present for her, a dwarf that is. I'm not entirely sure how I would hide it (that is, once it get nearer the time), but I could figure out something. Thanks.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If you do sell the 55 for a larger tank, like a 75 or 90, the stock list you posted would be fine except, in my opinion, for the bichirs and ropefish. These fish can be very problematic, and i can almost guaruntee you the bichirs will attempt to eat the smaller loaches and catfish.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm... see that's a problem. I already have one bichir, it came with my 20g from people who knew less than my dog about fish. That's what the tank is centered around. How do you suggest I change the list? I really would like to hang onto the bichir, and one of the reasons my parents are lettingn me get it in the first place is because it's for him 

The ropefish can be removed from the list though, or I could change out the loaches for something a little bigger.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If your sticking with the bichir it would be risky to put any smaller fish in, especially slim-bodied ones. Youd be best sticking with fish 4' and over, full bodied. even then ita a gamble but the odds are alot better  I only say this because ive had a senegal bichir (10") attempt to eat a 6" pictus cat that i thought would be fine in the tank. The bichir choked and they both died in the encounter.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm....

6 Upside-down Catfish (Synodontis nigriventris)
1 Angel Catfish (Synodontis angelicus)
1 Striped Catfish (Synodontis flavitaeniatus)
1 Algae Eater (undecided)
2 Ropefish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus)
2 Senegal Bichirs (Polypterus senegalus)
8 Giant Danios (Danio aequipinnatus)

That look good? Or is there anything else I should remove? The only other thing that is stuck on that list is the Giant Danios. Another fish that came from the 20g.

Gee, now the list is looking really empty...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well again, the upside down cats, striped cat and giant danios do pose a problem with the bichirs. The danios if full grown would be alright. You could try that stocking and you might be just fine, sometimes bichirs are pretty placid. But then again, sometimes theyre not,


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, the one I have, he's about 4" right now, been living with the one danio who's pretty big, 4" also. What I might do is use the 20g as a grow out when I start stocking some of the smaller fish. That way they will have a chance to grow a bit before they get put in with the big ones. Thanks for the help


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem, the 20g grow out sounds like a good idea


----------

